# Installing metal roof on Gambrel Barn



## Ron Hill (Feb 2, 2009)

On my farm I have an old barn with a gambrel roof. The metal is in bad condition and needs replacing. The eave is about 40 ft. high and I am trying to figure out a safe way to do the work myself. If I rent a boom lift that is going to be $350 a day, and I will have more in rental than the roof will cost. Surely someone has had this problem in the past and has a solution to it.
Thanks for any advice and or help you can give.

Ron


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

we use a lift or two


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

With all that's involved on one of them, not to mention the specialized tools, it would be cheaper to hire a roofer.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

40 feet to the eave? That's one big barn. Gonna need a manlift for more than just one day, weekly and monthly rates are generally much less than daily rates. For something that size equipment should be in the budget no matter what.


----------

